# A Brake for GOOGLE !!!!!



## shyamalpandya (Sep 24, 2004)

*Hey friends, I don't have any problem but have a good idea to make the GREAT SERVER OF GOOGLE - MADE !!!! Yea, really, u can do it.
Just type a dot in the search bar i mean to type " . " ok? and then let the server search the thing..........................ENJOY THE SCREEN U"LL NEVER SEE ON GOOGLE PAGE. Also if u get somrthing on that page after a few hours, pls inform me ok? bye.*


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep you are right.

Nothing comes up on the page.


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 24, 2004)

poor google!


----------



## ineo (Sep 24, 2004)

tried it too. any idea why?


----------



## krazydude (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe it goes bersek, after all there are soooooo many dots in da world it has 2 search, so it sees that and gives up


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 24, 2004)

oh nothing on the page...
but what`s the point of this discussion??
pls enlighten me..


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 24, 2004)

Use any common sign in google search like ?$+ etc ii will never show the result.


----------



## Prashray (Sep 24, 2004)

I tried it before.


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 24, 2004)

oh ok... just for fun eh... 
i tried it too... 
man why didn`t i think of the might dot ...lol...


----------



## alib_i (Sep 25, 2004)

simply press search without entering anything in the box
it will the same page
google's search is much more complicated than you ppl think
it wont search at all if you enter something extremely common

btw, as a topic on google is there .. check these links in google

language translator
*www.google.com/language_tools

other features
*www.google.com/help/features.html

the best google feature i like is the calculator function
just enter say "40 newtons * 50 feet / 13.3 minutes in kilowatts"
see the result...
complete calculator functions can be found here -> *www.google.com/help/calculator.html

i know many of you know all this already
but there are so many others who are not conversant with these features of google


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Sep 27, 2004)

Guys havn't got better topics to discuss?? DOT??? Blufsk!!!!!!!!!!
Wel u thnk google is in ur pant pockets?


----------



## alib_i (Sep 28, 2004)

what exactly is a better topic aseem??
every topic is worth discussing in some sense or the other


----------



## ishaan (Sep 29, 2004)

if u want a definition of a wrod type
"define word"

eg search for :

define messenger

then it will define messenger for you


----------



## ishaan (Sep 29, 2004)

if u wanna search for a specific file extension use 
filetype:extension
after the name

eg if i want a PDF of a file called DIGIT then i will search for

digit filetypedf


----------



## ishaan (Sep 29, 2004)

if u wanna search for something on a site, use

name site:www.sitename.com

eg if i want to search for cars on suppose www.coolwallpapers.com ( i donno if this site actually exists, just an eg), then i will search for

car site:www.coolwallpapers.com


----------



## ishaan (Sep 29, 2004)

this ones only for us airports, to see dlays n weather conditions there, 
type in da 3 letter code of the airport like jfk for john f kennedy airport, followed by airport

eg for John F Kennedy, type

jfk airport

or
sfo airport
(for san fran. airport)


----------



## ishaan (Sep 29, 2004)

finally found a list of all these features of google (by searching on google lol)

*www.google.com/help/features.html


----------



## alib_i (Sep 29, 2004)

nice way to spam dude
you cud have posted all of them together


----------



## ishaan (Oct 1, 2004)

lol sorry dude....i wz chattin wid dis friend who told me about em...so as soon as he told me i thought dat was cool so i put it....but then he told me another one...and so i had 2 post 2 - 3 times

den he jus gave me da site


----------



## alib_i (Oct 1, 2004)

there is something called an "edit button"
neways...


----------



## Deep (Oct 2, 2004)

well that dot thing doesnt work anymore i suppose..

it didnt work for me..it shows blank page with no search results..

Deep


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a great discovery!!!


----------

